# More Storms on the models...register on our website



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

More storms are on the models...register now (it takes all of 10 seconds to do)

We'll send you alerts, updates, outlooks, contests and more. Thanks for all the support.

http://liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=register&Itemid=182


----------

